# Does your own type Annoy You IRL?



## jeremiahpuppybeast (Oct 6, 2011)

Some of them, I find it comforting to be around b/c I feel so at ease. Others are fucking exhausting in their miserliness and just general overall know-it-all demeanors.


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't think I've met another INTP. But I've been annoyed by the ones in the books I've read, so I don't know how real life would work. If they were the lazy one that still thinks they're a genius, I'd probably beat them over the head with my opinions once I got to know them better.


----------



## sorene (Feb 18, 2014)

I've only met one other INTJ (at least that is what I type her as). She is probably the most odd girl I have ever known in my church, yet she is still crazy confident in herself (a stable of INTJ's). So while she is perceived as socially awkward, I have an easy time conversing with her and her husband. So no I don't get annoyed by the only INTJ I know. ENTJ's have some quirks I dislike, specifically their incessant desire to inspire people (bleh). I wish I knew more INTJ's IRL but not many are Christians sadly and I live in a small town and work at a fundamentalist Christian high school.


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

Yes. They have mostly been cocky, sexist, asshole-egomaniacs. YUCK.

One is my mom, and she is pretty cool, but she has developed her Fe/Fi and actually cares about people other than herself.


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

And for some reason, I feel a squirming discomfort around the "typical" INTJ... (this is a big generalization, though, don't get all hurt, INTJs) I think it's because I am reminded of the social awkwardness I have worked my ass off to overcome.


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

The Real McCoy said:


> .
> 
> Do you find it slightly hypocritical that these things annoy you?


Absolutely. I'm doing a lot of introspection right now


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Seeing my type in real life. Ha! Maybe that's the annoyance.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I've only had one INTP annoy me IRL. 

She was the only female INTP I've encountered (that I know of), and I just couldn't stand to be around her. If something didn't make sense to her (and it was a lot of things), she would discount it right off the bat. I really hate Ti when it's used for throwing out the baby with the bath water. She just looked to me like she had a really poor sense of anything.

When I wanted to talk about wanting to take an intro to theater class (for example, since I'm a curious person and like to learn of different things), she would say, "Oh I'm not good at that" to everything. So she sucks at conversation.

Then there was this thing where everything was about her, and trying to compete with me all the time. Like one time, someone asked me what my GPA was like, to get into the school that I got into. And she butted in to say something along the lines of, "oh I didn't get to make good grades because I changed schools all the time". So I'm left thinking, 'um.... no one asked...".

Then there was something we could actually talk about (or so I thought) and it was typology. She told me she was an INTP and I said, "yeah, I know". She asked me how I could possibly know that.... but I didn't feel like wasting my breath, seeing that taking in information objectively isn't her thing. And what do you know, all she had to go by is Keirsey. 

She actually thought that being an INTP makes her Einstein.


----------



## owlhead (Aug 12, 2012)

The only INTP I know is myself.
If I met me, I would think I'm annoying.


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

INTPs have all the functions I value and none I don't, therefore, yes. It's almost as if we're able to hear each other's internal dialogue, intuitively follow reasoning at the same pace and communicate complex ideas through simple, one word statements. A harmony between minds of similar wavelengths, if you will.


----------



## GlitterEmesis (May 3, 2014)

Actually, my own type, ENTPs overwhelm me when they're very heavily extroverted. ENTJs argue with me with the expectation that I would want to give up/don't let me play with them, INTPs let me lose interest sometimes in what they're rambling about, and INTJS usually get annoyed WITH me.


----------



## dinkytown (Dec 28, 2013)

INTJs rub me the wrong way. Just a lot of friction between them and I. Other INTPs seem to be hinting at a similar dynamic.

I lived with one for two years of college. He was pretentious, pessimistic, and cuttingly nihilistic. All the negative stereotypes and more. We got along fine just hanging out occasionally but any extended time together sparked fireworks. Other INTJs have been somewhat more enjoyable to be around, but there's always an unpleasant edge in the air that needs to be tip-toed around. It goes both ways; I'm sure they view me as zany, unreliable, flighty, and irresponsible. 

Just two completely different ways of perceiving and judging the world.


----------



## smokeafish (Jun 21, 2014)

Some intps are ok but they have to have developed their Ne because I have. Otherwise they tend to be too delusional in their view of the world.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

No. Rare to come across and usually great.

It's the online 'teenage misunderstood sociopath mensa members' who annoy me the most.
Especially since, most of the time, it's not even true. Just a poor attempt at fitting in.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

No. ENTJs rock.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

Well, I only know two other official INTJs in real life. I actually love them. One of them is the owner of the company I work for. He's nice to me, but when he's working with other people, he can be very blunt and forceful, and has to have things his way. He frustrates everyone else, but I think it's hilarious and usually end up laughing at my desk. Most people don't understand his way of thinking and are intimidated by him, but I just think he's awesome. :laughing:

The other one I know is my advisor at my university. She's a female INTJ and, classically, most people are intimidated by her. I love her, though. I actually don't mind talking to her about my problems, even emotional ones (and I never reveal my emotions to normal people). We understand each other and I appreciate her authenticity and directness. She doesn't pretend to care about me; she really _does_ care about me. 

I don't know any INTJs my age (I'm 19). So far, they've just been older adults.

I only know one INTP, and she typically annoys me.


----------



## Elyasis (Jan 4, 2012)

Based on the two that I know, that have typed themselves let's be fair, it's hit and miss.

I enjoy the ease of understanding, but often times it gets taken for granted. Suddenly they assume things I never said because that's how THEY would think. It's easier to fall into a trap of thinking you know more about them than you do. Also, when we disagree it's the most painful thing ever because INTJs will not admit defeat. Serious war of attrition when we get into an argument or debate. Especially if they focus on their Ni or Te to the exclusion of processing information with the other functions.

If they are the more laid back type of INTJ, usually the enneagram 5 or 9 varieties, I can get along famously with them. If they have yet to develop the ability to take a step back from their own perspective it becomes tedious.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I've never met another ENTP, but if they're anything like me then yeah, they'll probably be really freaking annoying.


----------



## therainandthunder (Aug 10, 2014)

I have never met another INTP IRL yet, or so I think... Would be interesting to...


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

I've was able to type two INTP off facebook from reading their posts and likes. One of them was really annoying. His grammar lacks proper syntax; he was trying to sound like an aristocrat. My other INTP friend is really annoying to debate. He would make really annoying statements arguments like," If a person apperaicte art, chances are they don't."


----------



## DimentionL (Jun 23, 2012)

Only known 1 other INTJ to my recollection. Smart and great sarcastic humor, but very easily annoyed and not someone I got the impression of wanting to spend much time with.


----------



## Neuromancer (Jul 27, 2014)

I've never met an INTP (I don't interact with people as much and I don't have a good enough understanding of MBTI to type the few I know myself) but I know that I would if I met someone exactly like myself, I would hate them to death. 
I know an extremely typical INTJ, and we get along fine. I do get mildly annoyed (but mostly entertained) watching them go crazy over-organizing everything.


----------



## _Timshel (Sep 1, 2014)

This is a great post because I do find INTJs to be incredibly annoying; which in return, makes me self-conscious that other people find those same traits annoying in me. I also sometimes *gasp* find other introverts annoying. But I also find Extroverted types to be annoying... Whatever, I'm annoyed with all types.


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

(Well, this was a lot longer than I thought it'd be...)

The only ENTP I've ever met is one of my professors (conference leader for my humanities class), and I _absolutely_ love him. To me, he is the ideal ENTP - argumentative but not aggressive, incredibly open-minded, tactful, charismatic, considerate of others' feelings, comfortable with admitting ignorance and subsequently willing to learn - I could go on. I feel ridiculously lucky to have picked his conference out of the, like, 20 different options. (It's a required class, so there are several professors that take part in teaching HUM110, and each one leads a different conference section.) On a side note, one of the things I find mildly interesting is that some of the people in my conference are not terribly happy that he always extracts abstract ideas from the texts and explores those and related subjects at great length without much direct reference to the texts. What they want is exactly what made me bored in English before college. >_>"

Eh, I can imagine getting annoyed with ENTPs, mostly about arrogance. Second would probably be lack of consideration for others. I can understand being oblivious (I'd be a hypocrite if I didn't), but be willing to admit it and learn, seek reparations or something. Oh, it might also get irritating if another ENTP were to interrupt discussion as often as I tend to do (if I'm not monitoring myself). I don't usually mind, but at one point it might just get ridiculous.

As far as other NTs go...Ehh, still don't know that many. Two in high school so far from what I can tell.

One was my AP psychology teacher, and I usually got along with him pretty well, but his lack of organization and feigned punishments (the latter especially) got on my nerves. I basically taught myself 70-80% of all the material I knew for the AP exam because he just went off on _so _many tangents during class (I'll admit that I didn't help in that regard; I mean, it was interesting, just not as relevant) and he just stuck to his roundabout method of teaching that clearly wasn't working. He'd keep saying, "Guys, we really have to pick up the pace," and then spend the entire class talking about something we could have covered in 20 minutes. And oh my god, he'd _always_ joke that he hated us. After the first 2-3 months I got fed up with it (makes it sound like it wasn't that bad if it took a few months, but I'm usually pretty tolerant of most things).

The second...Well, I'm not _entirely _sure of his type. I thought INTP or ISTP a couple of years ago, but reflecting on it now I think INTJ fits much better (I have this weird thing about INTJs...With all the other types, I have some general image of what they're like, but with INTJs I just get a question mark v_v That's probably why I never considered INTJ for him before). I got along with him pretty well - he was one of my best friends (as in better than most of my other friends; we weren't _that _close). We used to do math/science puns back and forth pretty frequently, and I felt like he was one of the only people who showed that he appreciated/liked me without needing me to prompt him (translates to being more genuine in my eyes). There were some things he just did _not_ seem to understand about me though, like why I'd be so interested in watching the birds after school. :laughing: It amused me to see him so baffled at times. At other times, like with intellectual discussion, the disconnect was frustrating. I got the impression sometimes that he'd choose to stop talking because he didn't see the point anymore, which was disappointing.

tl;dr Potentially annoying (with ENTPs as well as with other NTs), but not so likely. I'm pretty tolerant of people in general.  Just a few things that might irritate me but not usually enough for me to dislike people.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

There might be some INTPs who annoy me because everything that happens is scientific equations to them when I just want to enjoy the magical beauty that nature has to offer, but I usually type those kinds of people as ISTPs.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Sometimes other INTPs can annoy me in real life.

For example, they get overly critical and nitpicky about things. I find it annoying, yet I often do the same thing, but I may not be nitpicky about the same things. The INTPs I'm talking about here are nitpicky about the wrong things, LOL.

Then there's there incessant asking of questions on topics I could care less about. I do the same thing- different topics of course. 

Laziness and passivity- those annoy me too. Guess what, I'm kinda like that myself!


----------



## lookslikeiwin (May 6, 2014)

I_am_the_NiTe said:


> Dear fellow NTs, what characteristics/tendencies within your own type and its close cousins annoy you?
> 
> For instance, I am often annoyed by INTPs and other INTJs when they lack social energy, especially in collaborative situations.
> 
> Do you find it slightly hypocritical that these things annoy you?


I used to fight with my other INTP friend a lot, though at the time we thought I was an INFJ. But now she's kinda settled into being my best friend. So, no. I love others of my type. I like the other NTs too. I think the only issue I occasionally have is a lack of consideration from my INTP friend, but I've never had that from other people and she was more isolated than pretty much anyone else I know so I'm not sure she counts


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

If only I had known an INFP in real !

Well I recently met one but she is more like an INFJ ..meh

I guess INFPs could be annoying though


----------



## Crimplene for men (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't think I know any other INTPs, but I'm new to this typing game. My partner is an INTJ, but he's easier to get along with than most people. Those dirty sensors are the most annoying!


----------



## fulgoreakuma (Sep 1, 2014)

Im annoyed that most INTJ's are nerds... to much talk about video games :/


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't know any other INFPs unfortunately, but other Fi dominants (aka ISFPs) and I understand each other extremely well, which is odd considering Fi's "looking inward" nature. Hmm...


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Nope. No type really gets under my skin. _People_ can get under my skin tho


_allahu akbar_


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

I've known two other ENTJs. One I took a psychology class with, and the other is a friendish person. I've liked both of them. The psychology student was the person in the class that I most respected. The friendish person is an engineering student, a very goal oriented weight lifter, and shares several common interests with me. Both have had an almost ExTP quality to them, probably due to a thriving Se. 

My reactions to ENTJs online are more polarized. I either really like them, or I think they're a textbook example of someone with narcissistic personality disorder.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Sounds like INTPs to me? <.< but what do I know? You are the INTJ  Still I am surrounded by INTPs so



fulgoreakuma said:


> Im annoyed that most INTJ's are nerds... to much talk about video games :/


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

The only thing I find annoying about other ENTPs I've known is that they don't realize when to stop talking. Especially in a class-like setting. I ask a decent amount of questions, but a lot of them participate _way _too much. Like to the point where it's not funny anymore (let's be honest, we're hilarious) and just really annoying. A lot of them don't realize they're secretly pissing everyone off.

And then I wonder if I do that to people. I seem to notice when someone is annoying everyone else but never if I am personally.

We can only assume.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

If they're the kind of INTPs who bitch about refusing to believe in anything that hasn't been scientifically proven, then yes. I am very irrational for an INTP. In fact, an INFP just basically said a cool theory that I was talking about was stupid because it didn't make any sense.

If something sounds awesome, I want to believe in it, damn it.


----------



## fulgoreakuma (Sep 1, 2014)

nichya said:


> Sounds like INTPs to me? <.< but what do I know? You are the INTJ  Still I am surrounded by INTPs so


yeah you're probably right. I still havn't narrowed down how to tell who's who yet.


----------

